# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello all

## kleverly19

Hi everybody,
                  I'm a 52 year old male who's new here so be gentle with me. Hope to get to know my way around soon, until then bear with me please. Anybody want to ask anything feel free or if there's anything you think i should know don't hesitate to tell me, i'm not too old to learn, :lol: .Hoping to just fit in and have fun here, be nice meeting u all, thanx for listening.

----------


## berley

Hiya Kev, nice to see that you finally made it - have fun and enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## kleverly19

> Hiya Kev, nice to see that you finally made it - have fun and enjoy


Thanx dear btw is there any forums on the web you're not a member of, :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> Thanx dear btw is there any forums on the web you're not a member of,


Hmmm nope she is on them all  :roflmao: 

 :welcome1:   Good to see you got in kev 

What sort of tank or pond do you have m8

----------


## lost

Welcome kev nice to see you have found us :Big Grin:

----------


## kleverly19

> Hmmm nope she is on them all 
> 
>   Good to see you got in kev 
> 
> What sort of tank or pond do you have m8


Actually none yet but thinking of starting so would appreciate any help or advice anyone would be willing to offer. Would have to start off small tho, lack of space is a problem at the moment

----------


## lost

I would say marine but they cost a bit to set up and you should do a lot of reading before you start.Having said that if you dont have much space that can rule out marines as need as much space as poss,but there are some nice nao tanks about
http://www.aquariumsdelivered.co.uk/...ium-p-810.html
If you have never had fish before i would say start with tropical they are far eaiser to keep,dont get me wrong there is nothing better than a well set up marine tank but please bear in mind behind this lovely looking tank there has been a lot of work put in to get it that way and a lot of work to keep it that way.What ever you chose any questions you may have we are here to help

----------

